
Show HN: A simple HTML framework - talonbragg
https://custommarkup.ml
======
kinduff
How is this different from a CSS framework besides the custom HTML tags you're
specifying on the stylesheets?

What's the advantage of using custom HTML tags and not CSS classes?

~~~
talonbragg
If you want to use a css framwork also you can add classes to that tag.

